
Solo5 Unikernel Tech Talk [video] - neilmack
https://developer.ibm.com/open/videos/solo5-unikernel-tech-talk/
======
sremani
Great talk! Unikernels are definitely going to change things from Clould to
IoT. Its amazing to know MSR Drawbridge is the thing that brought Bash on
Ubuntu on Windows, which is amazing. MirageOS/Solo5 seem to be like a winning
combination.

One take away from the talk, is being a single binary, unikernels may end up
better for debugging compared to the existing set-ups.

~~~
ilevine
checkout project UniK: [https://github.com/emc-advanced-
dev/unik](https://github.com/emc-advanced-dev/unik) you might will find it
interesting.

~~~
crudbug
Thanks ! Now my weekend is booked.

